# Anyone here shoot USPSA?



## nitrohuck (Jun 13, 2016)

Curious to know if we have any USPSA shooters in the house? 

Here's a video of one of my last matches, one of the best ways to master firearms fundamentals IMHO. 

Disclaimer: this isn't tactical shooting, it's practical shooting, cardboard doesn't shoot back and this is a (really fun) game, not training for shooting faces


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 13, 2016)

Yeah I've shot some USPSA, local club matches off and on for a few years. Carried a membership for awhile, but its been about 5 years. Didn't really care for the scoring system, specifically major vs minor power factor. I found SCSA was more my thing, and enjoyed IDPA, but admittedly dislike IDPA rules. I also used to shoot alot of NRA bull's-eye and Army Combat matches.

Nice run's, making me want to break out my comp gear and due some dry practice.


----------



## Etype (Jun 14, 2016)

I used to shoot USPSA before I started shooting 2-3 days a week at work. 

We shoot a drill a lot like that second stage that we picked up from some AMU guys.  We shoot it near to far, and far to near, and on paper and steel. It really teaches to shoot your sight picture and not a cadence- good drill.

I think the things that really make good combat shooters are usually the same things that separates As from Masters, and thats usually moving into position quickly and being ready to shoot, and shooting and moving.

eta- that's actually not true, since the majority of classifiers are stationary, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 14, 2016)

I mastered firearm fundamentals about 30 years ago. Now I shoot combat drills for fun on my range, and teach others, timed multiple target engagement, barricade shooting, two hand pistol, one hand pistol, primary to secondary, run and gun, just about any position you can think of, just to make it interesting.

That's right, targets don't shoot back. Wait till you meet some that do. It's a  fast ride up the learning curve. If you live through it.


----------



## busdriver (Jun 15, 2016)

Yep, open shooter.  Space guns are cool.


----------

